# Israel-country of contrasts



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Israel is country of contrasts,where the west meets east,where ancient Israel merged with modern Israel, Israel is country where u can go to north for ski and return to the south to swim in mild water of red sea...so small country but so many things to see in

*North Israel*

































*south Israel*

























































*Tel Aviv*
















































































*Haifa (the greenest city in Israel)*









































































*Jerusalem*


----------



## wakshlak (Nov 29, 2004)

WOW! Great Pictures!


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

ZOHAR u know I'm in love with ur country! :laugh:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:grouphug: :rock: :tongue4:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep Israel a country of contrasts, of contrasts between the position of sepharadim jews and ashkenazi jews in society, a constrast in it's population, who says they want peace on one side, but support war-mongering militarist politicians on the other.

A contrast between the liberalism of its people and the way the state treats the "others" right next door.

All of those are Israel's contrasts as well, wether one likes it or not, and by not pointing them out this thread is no more different than a tourist brochure.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

if u didn't know but it's travel forum not politic!


----------



## Pollux75 (May 14, 2005)

I love what you've done with the place!


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures again Zohar!


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

I love Israel.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx to all!


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

virtual said:


> Yep Israel a country of contrasts, of contrasts between the position of sepharadim jews and ashkenazi jews in society, a constrast in it's population, who says they want peace on one side, but support war-mongering militarist politicians on the other.
> 
> A contrast between the liberalism of its people and the way the state treats the "others" right next door.
> 
> All of those are Israel's contrasts as well, wether one likes it or not, and by not pointing them out this thread is no more different than a tourist brochure.


if you want , there is a political tourism in Israel - you study about the situation and visit places wich are connected to the conflict and you also can see other places. - you can find something like that in 'Giv'at Haviva - the arab-jewish institute for peace'


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep, why not? Must be pretty interesting.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

virtual said:


> Yep Israel a country of contrasts, of contrasts between the position of sepharadim jews and ashkenazi jews in society, a constrast in it's population, who says they want peace on one side, but support war-mongering militarist politicians on the other.
> 
> A contrast between the liberalism of its people and the way the state treats the "others" right next door.
> 
> All of those are Israel's contrasts as well, wether one likes it or not, and by not pointing them out this thread is no more different than a tourist brochure.


I really like your humanity, but somehow you never criticize Muslims. As if Hamas for example is the "classic example" of liberalism, free speech and such. :sleepy:

EDIT: You're not an Algerian in disguise, are you?


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to topic: Israel is much more beautiful and diverse then I imagined! :cheers:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

While I agree that Israeli politics can make me sick from time to time, the country itself and the Israeli people amaze me for they have created a state with an atmosphere hardly different from Europe apart from security (and even that is a problem in Europe as well) and with a great mediterranean influence.

I'll make sure to visit you guys one day, as there seems a lot to be seen (I especially like the Haifa pictures) but before that I'll hope for total peace.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^u are welcome!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> While I agree that Israeli politics can make me sick from time to time, the country itself and the Israeli people amaze me for they have created a state with an atmosphere hardly different from Europe apart from security (and even that is a problem in Europe as well) and with a great mediterranean influence.
> 
> I'll make sure to visit you guys one day, as there seems a lot to be seen (I especially like the Haifa pictures) but before that I'll hope for total peace.



Somewhat agree with that, as a matter of fact even if it sounds suprising I wouldn't mind visiting the country.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Dead sea



















































no it's not in Switzerland it's in Neve Atev(Israel)




Naharia(suburb of Haifa)


Jerusalem

Tel Aviv


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

once again Israel is beautiful.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Boah O_O


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ramat Rahel


Jaffa(Tel Aviv)

















Tel Aviv








(Holocaust day)

















Eilat


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What's going on in that pic?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^mourning minute for victims in Holocaust


----------

